# المنتدى منتدى البوكسات الأصلية والبرامج المحمية .:: Original Boxes ::. منتدى البوكسات الأصلية Original Boxes قسم Falcon Box تحديثات :  🦁 Miracle Falcon Box Main Module 3.5 (Zte Special 2017) Bye Bye 2017🦁

## mohamed73

الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]   *Miracle Falcon Box*  * 3.5 Released on 28th Dec 2017*  * Support Also Miracle Key Activation Users*     * High Lights of Updates* * ZTE Special 2017 Update (**Bye Bye 2017)* * Added**
-Read info* ** *  (ADB / FTM / EDL) Modes**  # Direct Unlock / Reset Counters  * * * *# Remove Frp Lock in* *  (Adb / Ftm / Edl) Modes** * *# IMEI Repair* *  FTM Mode** * *# Read/Write Qcn* *  FTM Mode** * *# Reboot EDL**
-Enable Diag 
 MODELS*  *ZTE Z832* *ZTE Sonata 3**ZTE Z971**ZTE Blade Spark* *ZTE Z982**ZTE Blade Z Max**ZTE K81* *ZTE Grand X View 2**ZTE K88* *ZTE Trek 2**ZTE B2016**ZTE Z956* *ZTE Grand X 4**ZTE Z959* *ZTE Grand X 3**ZTE Z983**ZTE Blade X Max**ZTE Z981**ZTE Zmax Pro**ZTE Z958**ZTE Zmax 2**ZTE Z852**ZTE FanFare 3**ZTE Blade A310**ZTE Blade A512* *ZTE Z831**ZTE Maven 2* *ZTE Z833**ZTE Avid Trio*  *ZTE Z835* *ZTE Maven 3* *ZTE Z828* *ZTE Avid Plus* *ZTE B2017G**ZTE AXON 7 Mini*  *ZTE Blade A320*  *ZTE Blade A506* *ZTE CONEXIS X1* *ZTE Orance Dive 71* *ZTE Blade A462* *ZTE Grand X4*  *ZTE Z956**ZTE V995**Turkcell T80* *Vodafone VFD513* *Vodafone Smart E8* *Vodafone VFD510* *Vodafone Smart V8*  *Vodafone VFD710* *Vodafone VFD600* *Vodafone Smart PRIME 7* *Vodafone Smart Platinum 7**Vodafone Smart ULTRA 6*  *Vodafone VFD900*     *Total ZTE Qualcomm Devices Supported*   

```
TMN Smart A7, Optimus sydney, Optimus Barcelona, Vodafone Smart Chat, ZTE Roamer,
SanFransisco II, ZTE Skate, ZTE Monte Carlo, ZTE Vivacity, Star Trail, Star Addict, ZTE V960, ZTE Z990,
ZTE P733N, ZTE P733K, ZTE P733T, ZTE V889D, ZTE P733, ZTE P743, ZTE P743T, ZTE P752D, ZTE P752E, ZTE P752T, ZTE V9c,
Turkcell Maxi Plus 5, SFR Star Trail II, SFR starnaute, Moche smart a16, ZTE KIS 3, Orange Rono, ZTE Open C, ZTE V811, Beeline Smart 2, 
ZTE Z730, ZTE Concord 2, Generic Qualcomm,Zte Blade V770, Vodafone 600, Vodafone Smart Prime 7, Turkcell T50
Orange Neva 80, ZTE Z832, ZTE Sonata 3 ,ZTE Z971 ,ZTE Blade Spark  ,ZTE Z982 ,ZTE Blade Z Max ,ZTE K81 ,ZTE Grand X View 2 ,
ZTE K88 ,ZTE Trek 2 ,ZTE B2016 ,ZTE Z956  ,ZTE Grand X 4, ZTE Z959  ,ZTE Grand X 3 ,ZTE Z983 ,ZTE Blade X Max ,
ZTE Z981 ,ZTE Zmax Pro ,ZTE Z958 ,ZTE Zmax 2 ,ZTE Z852 ,ZTE FanFare 3 ,ZTE Blade A310 ,ZTE Blade A512  ,ZTE Z831 ,
ZTE Maven 2  ,ZTE Z833 ,ZTE Avid Trio  ,ZTE Z835, ZTE Maven 3  ,ZTE Z828 ,ZTE Avid Plus ,ZTE B2017G ,ZTE AXON 7 Mini  ,
ZTE Blade A320  ,ZTE Blade A506  ,ZTE CONEXIS X1  ,ZTE Orance Dive 71  , ,ZTE Grand X4  ,ZTE Z956ZTE V995 ,
Turkcell T80  ,Vodafone VFD513 ,Vodafone Smart E8 ,Vodafone VFD510 ,Vodafone Smart V8  ,Vodafone VFD710 ,
Vodafone VFD600 ,Vodafone Smart PRIME 7 ,Vodafone Smart Platinum 7 ,Vodafone Smart ULTRA 6  ,Vodafone VFD900
```

  *For ZTE MTK Devices Use Our MTK Pack Universal Method ADB or Meta/Flash Mode
we Also Support Code Calculation of Wide Range of ZTE Devices. * *
 Added* *
Alcatel Free Unlimited IMEI Check**
-Show Full Details of Model From IMEI   
Download User & Password Recovery Tool الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ] 
Br [SV] Miracle Team *  ** الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]  * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]* *    * * الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]**الروابط تظهر للاعضاء فقط[ للتسجيل اضغط هنا ]*

----------

